# Problems with Washability DTG



## schroble (Feb 12, 2008)

Hello,

we are in DTG Business since 2007, but in the last 3 - 5 Month we have Problems with the new Dupont Pretreatment and Washability.
We use an Texjet Mod2011 DTG Printer and Press for 3,5 Minutes 180°. For Pretreatment we use a Pretreatmaker.

Now comes the Problems after the 3 - 6 washes the white color will be broken an will be go up...

T-Shirts are Promodoro Premium or Continental Clothing c03

Does anyone hase an advice for me ?

Thank you


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

Are you using DuPont ink? Because, DuPont pretreatment is formulated to work with DuPont ink. 

But, if you didn't have problems before why did you switch?


----------



## schroble (Feb 12, 2008)

dazzabling said:


> Are you using DuPont ink? Because, DuPont pretreatment is formulated to work with DuPont ink.
> 
> But, if you didn't have problems before why did you switch?


IT gives the “old“ and the “New“ one and for an automate u should use the New.... the rosting Problem should be better with the new


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

Have you adjusted your settings with the "new" pretreat?
You may need to lessen the amount that goes on the shirt.
Good news for you this means you will need less. Because, usually over pretreating a shirt can cause the shirt to wash out quicker.

Also, you may need to adjust your heat press methods.

If you can scrap off the pretreat off the shirt (after its been pretreated) with your fingernail, this means overpretreat you shouldn't be able to scrap it off.


----------



## schroble (Feb 12, 2008)

Ahm we have tested ist yes on CC-Jackets an they looks grey ( was an private Job) But now we have Problems with an other job (450 pieces).
Our Dealer means now we should use the old Pretreatment.
I am wondering, before he said that the new ist mutch better....


----------



## soldier king (Nov 13, 2013)

hope you fix it


----------



## BandPrints (Feb 4, 2007)

I wasn't made aware of a pre-treat chemistry change from Dupont. I am hoping Anthony chimes in,


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

Take a look at the date of the post that he responded to and you'll see it's from March 2012. 

_


----------



## schroble (Feb 12, 2008)

equipmentzone said:


> Take a look at the date of the post that he responded to and you'll see it's from March 2012.
> 
> _


Hehe yes it was from 2012 now we only use Brother GT-3 Printer


----------



## ernti (Nov 14, 2012)

schroble said:


> Hehe yes it was from 2012 now we only use Brother GT-3 Printer


Hi schroble ! How was the change from the texjet to the brother?
I am too considering a gt3 after 3 horrible years with the texjet problems plus as it should have been named.


----------

